# Peptides for height for 20-year-old friend?



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

My training partner's little brother recently turned 20 and is around 5'5. He's completely natural I believe and seeing as my training partner and I are doing lots of research into AAS, he asked me if I knew anything about GH and if it could be used to make him an inch or two taller. I replied with the only thing I knew - that although GH would probably work for him because your growth plates don't close until about 22 or so, that GH is also incredibly expensive (at least for his age) and needs to be done long-term (like half a year at least) to see results.

Recently, I saw some info about GHRP and GHRH and was wondering if this would be something appropriate for his needs (for any height-increasing properties). I've had a tough time finding info because my main info source (Llewellyn's "Anabolics") is woefully empty on info about peptides, and the info out there is pretty slim.
I've told him that lots of famous guys (like Franco Columbu) were around his height, and they did perfectly well in life, but he's really unhappy about his height and says that he would be satisfied if he was just an inch or two taller. Hate to break the kid's heart, can you guys help?

Or any way to point me to a good info source?


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting question. Can he not ask his doctor - if he needs it, it should be covered by health insurance (assuming he has some). 

The best source of peptide information I know of is datbtru. Datbtrue

Join and wait a while - you'll get approved when he gets around to it. Very, very smart people on that forum.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Interesting question. Can he not ask his doctor - if he needs it, it should be covered by health insurance (assuming he has some).
> 
> The best source of peptide information I know of is datbtru. Datbtrue
> 
> Join and wait a while - you'll get approved when he gets around to it. Very, very smart people on that forum.



Told him that, but apparently he's not short enough to be considered for it (he tells me two doctors tell him he's above 20th percentile for his group - one of them said he could do it, but that his parents' insurance definitely wouldn't cover it - and his own doctor told him that he still has time to grow).

I actually got another recommendation to go read what datbtru has to say. I'll certainly check it out. If it seems feasible, I'll get a few vials of GHRH and GHRP from my source next time I order for myself and we'll see how it works out.

(Side question - could I get in trouble for dealing/distributing illegal substances if we're dosing him? I know punishments for personal use are nothing compared to those. I really feel like telling him he's on his own, but the kid looks up to us, even though we're not much older than him )

Any other recommendations for info aside from dat, which I'll be checking out?


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2011)

Peptides are research chemicals. They are not approved for use in humans. Please continue to read, and don't give him ANYTHING until HE does his reading and gets a response from someone on datbtru's board. You can try contacting conwict - he's a consultant and may know what you require. Good luck.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Peptides are research chemicals. They are not approved for use in humans. Please continue to read, and don't give him ANYTHING until HE does his reading and gets a response from someone on datbtru's board. You can try contacting conwict - he's a consultant and may know what you require. Good luck.



Of course, just like AAS you don't f*** around with this stuff until you've done all your reading twice. I'm definitely going to at least show him some of the links, logs and studies I find and try to explain it to him as well as what's said on dat's forum, but he's never been one to "get" science in school, whereas I took quite a few chemistry classes. I'm seriously worried about him screwing it up and harming himself if I just give him a source and tell him what to do, so while I'll explain it to him, his brother and I will definitely be supervising his dosage regardless.

Checked the members list and conwict wasn't here - do you know where I could find him. Hope he doesn't charge too much for advice 

Thanks again for all your help Built  , he's bugged us about it quite a few times ever since he saw all the reading we were doing about AAS.

EDIT: Amazing, this is already the number 1 google search result for "peptides height" ...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

What age can you not grow anymore? 25?


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What age can you not grow anymore? 25?



18-22 according to Your Growing Bones: All About Growth Plates - DukeHealth.org .


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

So I still have a few months that I can grow before turning 22? I didn't have my growth spurt until almost 19.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So I still have a few months that I can grow before turning 22? I didn't have my growth spurt until almost 19.



They might have closed already, the link says they close sometime between 18-22.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

I seriously doubt that GH will help anyway it seems, I've been doing some reading and it seems that they might only be able to get you to your maximum height sooner than you would normally and that they're most effective at childhood ages (13-5). I'm gonna see what dat has to say as well, but it seems unlikely that at age 20, even straight up HGH would do anything.


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2011)

squigader said:


> Checked the members list and conwict wasn't here .


Datbtrue


----------

